# Agility near San Francisco east bay



## JewelLaverne (Aug 2, 2018)

I see this area isn’t too active, but I think my dog would enjoy agility, and I’m just wondering if anyone has experience with the places that teach it near Danville, CA. I know ARF teaches it, and I think the Contra Costa GSD Club also teaches it. It seems like I’ve heard of at least one other place, too.


----------



## JewelLaverne (Aug 2, 2018)

Bumping. Maybe the weekend wasn’t the best time to post this.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

i wish the inactivity could be blamed on it being the weekend... i also wish that i had more solid leads for you. it’s a hike, but i know that marin humane (novato) has a pretty active agility scene. seems to be at the for fun / beginner level. i have observed the oakland dog training club, as they are actually in richmond, not far from me. seems like a nice group of folks... it just wasn’t right for my pup at the time. i believe they meet regularly in richmond but i went to a practice that i sort of remember being held in hayward. last but not least - i once went for a group walk with the bay area german shepherd meetup(.com) group, and many of them train regularly at cooperhaus in menlo park. it’s a wide range of training that includes agility, advanced ob and some bitework - but you can participate in as much or as little as you’d like. they generally have a calendar of what they’re working on at each meeting. i no longer get the invites tho.

if all else fails, if you google “bay area agility”, all the listing i saw had pretty favorable ratings.

good luck!


----------



## JewelLaverne (Aug 2, 2018)

Thanks for the leads! I found the Mt. Diablo Dog Training Club website, which looks good. Unfortunately, I just missed the start date for their classes, but I plan to call next week to find out when they start again. They meet in Concord, which is a bit closer to me.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

I have no idea who does agility anywhere any more. The trainer I was going to moved out of state. I haven't done it since. Happy hunting!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Not sure if it helps or not, but this just popped up on my Facebook feed. 
https://facebook.com/events/435423140330490/?ti=icl


----------

